# HVAC BOOKS



## GVPATEL (Jul 29, 2009)

FOR PE MECHANICAL EXAM-

WHICH BOOK HAVE MORE HVAC PROBLEM AND THEIR CALCULATIONS IN DETAILS - SO I CAN ORDER THAT BOOK?

PLEASE NAME SOME GOOD BOOKS.

THANKS


----------



## MikeR (Jul 29, 2009)

GVPATEL said:


> FOR PE MECHANICAL EXAM-
> WHICH BOOK HAVE MORE HVAC PROBLEM AND THEIR CALCULATIONS IN DETAILS - SO I CAN ORDER THAT BOOK?
> 
> PLEASE NAME SOME GOOD BOOKS.
> ...


Check your messeges!


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand your post. What is the question again?


----------



## HVACstevie (Aug 13, 2009)

GVPATEL said:


> FOR PE MECHANICAL EXAM-
> WHICH BOOK HAVE MORE HVAC PROBLEM AND THEIR CALCULATIONS IN DETAILS - SO I CAN ORDER THAT BOOK?
> 
> PLEASE NAME SOME GOOD BOOKS.
> ...


The MERM. IMO most of the HVAC material I have didn't help much with the HVAC depth. the exam is more about the concepts found in the MERM, not applications found in HVAC texts. The few application type questions you should know off the top of your head.


----------

